

On Being Childish; An Apology - h2s
http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/on-being-childish-an-apology/

======
IsaacL
I'm missing something - why is he apologising? Was anyone really offended by
his calling Stallman "childish"? His last post seemed pretty reasonable, it's
not like it was an incoherent rant.

~~~
astrodust
It's not clear. What Ubuntu did is a serious issue that merits discussion.
Dropping a Stallman bomb on the situation just gets people eye-rolling so
badly they can't bother to care. He's not one to take a soft tact even if
that's the best way to get results.

